# Lights from Home Depot?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

T5 usually means T5NO (normal output), but T5 can also mean T5HO (high output). HO lights produce a lot more light per bulb than NO lights. The actual amount of light you get into the aquarium also depends on how good the reflectors are. Very good reflectors easily double the amount of light you get. So, your question isn't easy to answer. If that 15 watt T5 is a T5NO light, and I think it very likely is, it may still produce enough light even for the 25 gallon tank, because: it depends on if you want just enough light to grow plants, enough to grow most plants, enough to grow all plants, or enough to grow all plants very fast. Sorry to make it complicated.


----------



## CassyFishy (Mar 26, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> T5 usually means T5NO (normal output), but T5 can also mean T5HO (high output). HO lights produce a lot more light per bulb than NO lights. The actual amount of light you get into the aquarium also depends on how good the reflectors are. Very good reflectors easily double the amount of light you get. So, your question isn't easy to answer. If that 15 watt T5 is a T5NO light, and I think it very likely is, it may still produce enough light even for the 25 gallon tank, because: it depends on if you want just enough light to grow plants, enough to grow most plants, enough to grow all plants, or enough to grow all plants very fast. Sorry to make it complicated.


Don't worry about it  Should see me trying to explain fish keeping to people who cant tell the difference between a guppy and a goldfish (yeah Cass, we know you love fish, now SHUT UP PLEASE).

And I checked the light again and it is actually a T-8 >.< Sorry for that. I don't know how I screwed that one up. Does this make it more effective then a T-5?


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

T8 is about equally effective as a T5NO, it just uses more electricity.


----------



## CassyFishy (Mar 26, 2013)

Lornek8 said:


> T8 is about equally effective as a T5NO, it just uses more electricity.


So do you think it would be worth it to get a better light for the tank?


----------



## morelight (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a 15 gallon with one 10 watt LED floodlight. Everything is growing and the light is 5" off the surface. Tomarrow i'm gonna start pruning because it's getting wild. Especially overgrown is the amonium gracilus, stargrass and floaters, brazilian pennywort and duckweed.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I was in HD today. They had a new 48inch t5ho fixture on display. Might be a bit much for the 10g!


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

BruceF said:


> I was in HD today. They had a new 48inch t5ho fixture on display. Might be a bit much for the 10g!



For 10g, a 24" T8 2 bulbs light strip is more than enough. Just place the light about 5" above the water.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

I believe that one T8 or T5NO with a good reflector is enough for a 10G tank for most of the plants.

T5HO is overkill.

Michel.


----------

